# " O Gauge " Seattle & Yakima RR



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Lionel Northern Pacific Challenger running through Yakima on the S&Y RR.

Bill


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

The Challenger looks nice, but....

From the title, I was hoping we would see your whole layout.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

That is one good looking engine. :thumbsup:


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Lehigh74 said:


> The Challenger looks nice, but....
> 
> From the title, I was hoping we would see your whole layout.


Hi Bob, I will take some photos of the layout, will be in sections since it is fairly large. 

Bill


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Spence said:


> That is one good looking engine. :thumbsup:


Hi Spence, It is an oldie but goodie. Not quite the detail as the current Challenger releases but it runs great, old school TMCC, and it is a NORTHERN PACIFIC.

Bill


----------



## Steamfan77 (Jan 28, 2011)

Bill,

I’d be interested in seeing pictures of your layout too.

Andy


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Bill, Nice little switcher you got there....LOL! I think a lot of us were expecting the “Layout”, not the Teaser you posted. The layout has to be big, to accommodate an engine that size.


----------

